# Calvin on E-Sword Question



## bookslover (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anyone downloaded Calvin's _Institutes_ on E-Sword? Can you tell me which translation is used? I know it won't be the Battles translation, since it's under copyright.

I'm thinking of downloading it, but no description is given, and I'm curious to know which translation E-Sword went with before I download it. Thanks.


----------



## PresReformed (Dec 4, 2006)

It's the Beveridge edition.


----------



## AV1611 (Dec 4, 2006)

Which is the most accurate? Does anyone know?


----------



## bookslover (Dec 4, 2006)

AV1611 said:


> Which is the most accurate? Does anyone know?



Does anyone know how accurate the Allen translation is? I know it has a nifty, long introduction by B. B. Warfield.


----------

